

Ask HN: What is your favorite functional programming language?  - rsa

Which functional programming language do you recommend to become expert at ?
======
rayd
Scala, if you want to count it as functional (since it's not purely
functional) -- best of both worlds I say ;)

------
bkyan
javascript

